
If theres a tech skills shortage, why are so many computer graduates unemployed? - teslacar
http://www.techrepublic.com/article/if-theres-a-tech-skills-shortage-why-are-so-many-computer-graduates-unemployed/?mob
======
heynowletsgo
There is a fundamental problem with the goals of the governments education
system and the goals(or point) of the enterprise. They appose each other
because at a fundamental layer the point of gaining power from the efforts of
educated people is not in the governments best interest. So it has historicaly
been designed for the control of educated people, not in their empowerment to
create and change the future and balance of power. This will never change. If
enterprise wants a better educated workforce they will have to invest in
educating their people, education is the only way to take power from those who
cause this problem. It does happens now, but it needs to be expanded on a
cultural,practical level. Things will never, and never have gotten better
without people disregarding the powers that be and doing it themselves.

------
ConfuciusSay02
There's no shortage, the perennial shortage claims are simply an effort to
reduce wages across the board.

To their credit, they do include this obvious fact in the article, although
it's presented as "there are those who claim..."

